
Who Killed Tumblr? We All Did - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/14/opinion/tumblr-sold.html
======
joelx
Why does everyone see the early internet as some beautiful and clean time in
which all websites were philanthropic? I remember the early internet as a
cesspool of bad porn websites and a zillion different scams. There was a few
semi useful tools like Yahoo and MapQuest, and a few interesting but poorly
build personal sites. If you weren't extremely savvy though, your computer was
nearly guaranteed to get malware.

Our internet today is enormously more useful - Gmail, Google Maps, Facebook, a
highly evolved tool for almost anything you want to do, strong search engines,
strong protections to help prevent users from getting malware, free photo and
video storage, and rapidly improving infrastructure.

~~~
magduf
>If you weren't extremely savvy though, your computer was nearly guaranteed to
get malware.

No, you just had to not be stupid enough to use IE6.

------
jvagner
I didn’t kill Tumblr. Pretty sure about that.

~~~
etblg
Me neither. Anyone here responsible for killing Tumblr?

~~~
whenchamenia
Oops, my bad. I must have tripped over the plug on my way out.

No big loss after the purge. While I could care less about boobies on the
internet, the 'porn' ban somehow decimated all the liberal communities my
friends seemed to enjoy there. Network effect, chilling speech, who knows; but
the fire was extinguished and the sauce ruined.

